# Can anyone share a Saltfork report



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Just wondering how's the bite going. Will be trying for Crappie. Have had little luck so far.
Bad year for me. Heading out Friday.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Did good 2 weeks ago trolling small cranks for crappie along a shoreline 4-6ft of water . My 4 year old
Caught a 13”. Last Friday it was very slow.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

We'll here's my day's report (Friday - 5 hours ) beautiful day, lite breeze- shifting direction) First ski zone (campers beach to lodge slow zone). Water clarity good, temp 65*. Mainly saugeye & crappie target.
Crappie = 1 - 8" caught and fished great looking spots. WTF..........1 1/2 hours spent.
Saugeye = 16 all under 15".. throw backs. fun but where's the bigger guy's ?
Channel Cat - 1 = 20" . let go.
Lake got real busy by noon. The Saugeye seem to like a hot pink jig head 1/4 oz no twister tail just bass minnow or a green chartreuse jig head and pearl 1 1/2" twister tail. Sonar showed fish holding at 7' to 10'. That was the bite depth. A slow retrieve or drift/drag action best. Trolling didn't produce.
I'll get em Them next time !!


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Memorial Day update: 5 saugeye ,biggest 20" 4-5 lb. 3 bass all over 15" 1 channel 20" 5 crappie all 12" left at noon.... tight lines all....



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

I fished Salt Fork on Memorial Day from 4:30PM-6:30PM from the shore. I was fishing for Crappie. I was using slip bobber and was fishing in approx 10-12' of water. I was using minnows as the bait store ran out of bass minnows. I caught approx 35-40 Crappie. Four Crappie were in the 12" range and I released them since they were still full of eggs. The fish were in shallow(3-4') and out deep(10-12'). I kept 16 fish in the 9 1/2-11" size range. Never moved once in 2 hours and bite was non-stop. Lake looks great and at appropriate water level/temp! Hope this info helps.


----------

